# Aggressive 1.5yr Colombian Tegu



## IRTehDuckie (Aug 30, 2014)

So i just got this guy, literally yesterday, from a gentleman who wasn't taking very good care of him, he wasnt handled much at all, so he is aggressive. Other than that, he is a good eater, he is nice and thick, solid looking. from what ive heard, he is about a year and a half. Im looking to trade him for something else, id love to keep him but my husband doesn't agree with my choices lol Here he is, and his set up. He doesn't hiss or try to bite when you put your hands in the tank, just when you try to touch him, any advice? he isnt the nicest thing ever, but ive come across much worse.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Sep 27, 2014)

look at all the forums about taming and figure him out. dont give up on the little guy just yet!


----------

